# Miranda finally made a fursona! (opinions on eyes?)



## Miranda (Sep 17, 2013)

I need help with eye color. My eye color is blue, but green would look really good too and so would gold. What do you guys think?

Name: Miranda
Age: 20
Sex: XX
Species: White-tailed deer
Height: 5' 5"
Weight: 130-135 lbs.
Birthdate: March 16th
Star sign: Pisces
Orientation: Straight

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: No hair. Fur is short and course throughout most of the body but long and fluffy at the neck, ankles, and tail.
- Markings: Elaborate markings inspired from various antelopes/ibexes and chipmunks.
- Eye color: Not sure yet ):
- Other features: Is usually seen wearing various pieces of jewelry with spiritual stones.
Behavior and Personality: While generally more of a homebody, she loves excitement and adventure in small doses and is generally willing to try new things. She's the one friend who has some weird new pet or is trying some exotic new health food or trying an experimental yoga pose no one's heard about. She loves people to a fault, occasionally opening herself up to abuse. When this happens she may withdraw within herself for awhile, but always bounces back just as strong and happy as before. She is swayed easily by sad stories and love songs and is occasionally prone to white lies and exaggerated storytelling.

Skills: Creativity comes easily, steady hand, great public speaker.
Weaknesses: Difficulty articulating feelings, guilt complex, uncoordinated and heavy-footed

Likes: The color yellow, seafood, Seattle, surrealism, art that tells stories, snow, reptiles
Dislikes: thunder, very high temperatures, politics, closed-mindedness, tattoos on peoples faces, obnoxious music, balloons


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 17, 2013)

Green eyes are best eyes.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 17, 2013)

Pretty design, nice work. :3

This is an inverted palette of the colors you used:





I'd suggest using those colors to take advantage of the contrast.


----------



## Miranda (Sep 17, 2013)

Ooh, those are gorgeous, thank you @Lobar.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 17, 2013)

You know what? I kind of like the white eyes in the drawing.


----------



## Miranda (Sep 17, 2013)

You think? o: It's certainly hard to draw expressive art without pupils though :\


----------



## Zabrina (Sep 21, 2013)

When characters have white eyes, a tool for pupils is actually making them a very light gray.


----------

